# Small bandsaw



## niner (Nov 30, 2009)

I need a bandsaw, I have enough with my hack saw. Unfortunately, I don't have room for a big one, not even the HF 4x6. I came across the bandsaw from lathemaster.com:

http://www.lathemaster.com/Benchtop Bandsaw.htm

Which is a Asian copy of Kama:

http://www.kooltools.com/bandsaw_ad105s.html

Anyone has any expreience or comment of above bandsaws?

Thank you


----------



## wquiles (Nov 30, 2009)

I know you just said you don't have the space, but honestly, for the money and for the size of that motor, I would "find a way" to use the HF 4x6 model. Maybe you can not use the 4x6 stand and clamp to a table top when you needed and store underneath when not in use?


----------



## niner (Nov 30, 2009)

wquiles said:


> I know you just said you don't have the space, but honestly, for the money and for the size of that motor, I would "find a way" to use the HF 4x6 model. Maybe you can not use the 4x6 stand and clamp to a table top when you needed and store underneath when not in use?


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I thought HF 4x6 is too heavy to move around. I will have to double check it. I was told it weight around 140 lb, but that could be with the stand.


----------



## BVH (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's my Jet 4x6. Very easy to pick up the front and move on its back wheels. It's a great tool to have around.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 30, 2009)

The benchtop model in the original post is similar in size and features to the Portaband bandsaw with the detachable base.

A cheaper (and flimsier looking) 2 speed model is the one from Grizzly. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Portable-Bandsaw-w-Stand/G8692

If you can work with less precise vertical cuts, you can go even cheaper yet with the quite usable harbor freight variable speed model. Often on sale for $69 http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47840 . I have one and used it a lot until I got the 4x6 model. I can't cut straight with any saw, so you may find it perfect for your needs.

Daniel


----------



## 65535 (Dec 1, 2009)

What exactly do you cut? http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductCategory.aspx?CategoryName=SC:++Band+Saws

Those can be modified to be a vertical bandsaw, or a base bought and be a horizontal saw.


----------



## niner (Dec 1, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> The benchtop model in the original post is similar in size and features to the Portaband bandsaw with the detachable base.
> 
> A cheaper (and flimsier looking) 2 speed model is the one from Grizzly. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Portable-Bandsaw-w-Stand/G8692
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Daniel.
The one from Grizzly may work for me, Do you know if this class of bandsaw can run a long period of time (10-30 min)without killing itself?


----------



## niner (Dec 1, 2009)

65535 said:


> What exactly do you cut? http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductCategory.aspx?CategoryName=SC:++Band+Saws
> 
> Those can be modified to be a vertical bandsaw, or a base bought and be a horizontal saw.


 
I'll be cutting solid metal stocks into rough size, before machining on the lathe or mill. Round stock (steel, Al or Ti) will be under 3", square or rectangle will be less than 4"


----------



## 65535 (Dec 1, 2009)

Aluminum is a pushover to cut, blades last almost forever. Cutting Ti though you'll want the largest blade you can find so they cut better and last longer.

Those portable saws are great, but the smaller blade may not hold up to Ti too long.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 2, 2009)

niner said:


> Thanks Daniel.
> The one from Grizzly may work for me, Do you know if this class of bandsaw can run a long period of time (10-30 min)without killing itself?



I don't have the grizzly, so I can't speak to that one. The HF model has stood up to cutting 2 and 3 inch aluminum, steel and cast iron.

A 3 inch aluminum rod will cut through in just a minute or 3. I don't know about TI. Never played with it.

Daniel


----------



## Zudnik (Jan 24, 2010)

Out of curiousity, did you ever buy the lathemaster bandsaw? Just got mine on Friday when I picked up my new 9x30 lathe. After taking it out, before any fine tuning, I cut through a 3" block of 306 and was really disapointed. I know I need to pick up a quality blade, but it wasn't even close to square ... I'll need to take a look when I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Tom Anderson (Jan 25, 2010)

When saw cutting titanium, I've had the best results using a bi-metal blade. You need to match the tooth configuration of the bandsaw blade with the material type and thickness. Starrett and Lenox are both good brands.


----------



## unterhausen (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I would be happy with any bandsaw <$1000 that cut through a 3" block of 304, but I can understand that it would be better to have it cut straight. I would like to pick up a Grizzly, I also don't really have the space for it right now.


----------



## Zudnik (Jan 27, 2010)

It makes a huge difference being able to cut squarely. I can cut it square with my HF 4x6, but I want to replace the 4x6 with this one because it's smaller. Cutting that out of square though is going to add too much time to the machining. It was a huge disapointment. I'm going to spend some time this weekend looking to see what tweaks can be made.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2010)

I picked up an Enco 4x6 for $100 which was barely used. The stock blade sucked for cutting harder metals, replaced it with a bi-metal variable tooth blade which was a night a day difference.

You should be able to adjust the guides for the blade to cut somewhat close to square, probably not perfect but close enough. I had the same issue with mine, after a few minor adjustments I was happy with the results. I'm sure most if not all the lower end bandsaws will need adjustment "out of the box", not sure about the higher dollar ones.


----------



## niner (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry, I was too busy last couple week to visit this forum.

Yes, I bought the lathemaster bandsaw. As you discover, it didn't cut very well as is. Just like many Import machines, I have to adjust it before it cut straight. I got a 14tpi bi-metal blade from my local Home Depot, and it was a huge improvement from the stock blade. I'm pretty happy with it, consider I have to pay 4x for the better Karma machine.


----------

